# Eclipse - Update with Eclipse Update



## ohyes (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello 

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1 amd64, and Eclipse 3.7.1_4 (installed with port tree). I need to update Eclipse to version 3.7.2 (JBoss 7.x server adapter dependency). So I do the update with Eclipse itself by menu Help / Update. If I try to do this with my user, I can see update package but I can't install. Eclipse don't want to do the update. Error is:
	
	



```
There were no installable units selected when the plan was computed.
```
 So I use gksu to do the update with root user.

Update process is OK but when restarting Eclipse, error: 
	
	



```
Error: ECLIPSE_HOME is not defined correctly: /usr/local/lib/eclipse/
Unable to find eclipse launcher binary
```

Error is that the binary /usr/local/lib/eclipse/eclipse does not exist anymore. If I save it before update and replace it after update, Eclipse won't start either (with another error).

Does anybody know how can I do this update and get Eclipse work after?

Thanks.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 14, 2013)

Perhaps try to update it via ports.

The port of Eclipse should really have the autoupdater option disabled (like firefox does) because it is not the job of the software to update itself but instead that of the package manager (or ports collection).

The only exception to this is updates that are on a per user basis, for example a plugin you installed as a user (in your home directory) could possibly be set to update itself because it is not handled by the OS's package system.

After all, this isn't Windows where every single piece of software is trying to remove a little bit more of a user's freedom every time they start it up.


----------



## ohyes (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks @kpedersen.
I know that difference between Windows and FreeBSD, and I like it.

I will try eclipse-devel.


----------

